# Budget Pyraminx comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 20, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 20, 2019)

There are quite a number of budget pyraminxes. However, only 3 of the budget pyraminxes are magnetic. They are the YJ yulong v2M, sheng shou mr.M and the Z magnetic. Are they better than the ball bearings pyraminx, and, which one is the best?

The question is wrong as the poll contains some non magnetic pyraminx. Please ignore the word 'magnetic'. I don't know how to edit the poll question.


----------



## Capcubeing (May 20, 2019)

I like the yulong


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 20, 2019)

Capcubeing said:


> I like the yulong


You have tried the YJ YuLong v2m pyraminx?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Once again, I suggest adding the Meilong M pyraminx to the poll. This series is ridiculous for its price! I tried a magnetic version of it and it feels amazing for its price. Feels kind of like a hollow little magic pyraminx.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 24, 2019)

YuLong V2 pyraminx is great, but the corner cutting is weird. The reverse is the equivalent of 45 on a 3x3, but the normal cutting is terrible. Even on tight tensions the pieces separate and it locks up/ jams. It is a slower pyraminx yet it has a great feel. Overall I think it is great for $7 but you should pay $8 more for a huanglong


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> YuLong V2 pyraminx is great, but the corner cutting is weird. The reverse is the equivalent of 45 on a 3x3, but the normal cutting is terrible. Even on tight tensions the pieces separate and it locks up/ jams. It is a slower pyraminx yet it has a great feel. Overall I think it is great for $7 but you should pay $8 more for a huanglong


What about the Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx and the Z Magnetic Pyraminx?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> YuLong V2 pyraminx is great, but the corner cutting is weird. The reverse is the equivalent of 45 on a 3x3, but the normal cutting is terrible. Even on tight tensions the pieces separate and it locks up/ jams. It is a slower pyraminx yet it has a great feel. Overall I think it is great for $7 but you should pay $8 more for a huanglong


That's the norm these days. That started when the moyumagnetic and x-man bell came out.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about the Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx and the Z Magnetic Pyraminx?


I don’t own them


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

I have heard that the YJ YuLong v2 M Pyraminx has weak magnets, while the Z Magnetic Pyraminx and the Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx has strong magnets.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> YuLong V2 pyraminx is great, but the corner cutting is weird. The reverse is the equivalent of 45 on a 3x3, but the normal cutting is terrible. Even on tight tensions the pieces separate and it locks up/ jams. It is a slower pyraminx yet it has a great feel. Overall I think it is great for $7 but you should pay $8 more for a huanglong


What we call normal corner cutting on NxN are actually reverse on pyraminx because of the mechanism of pyraminx.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 2, 2019)

I know


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Many budget puzzles are frosted nowadays. Both Z Magnetic Pyraminx and Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx has frosted plastic.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Many budget puzzles are frosted nowadays. Both Z Magnetic Pyraminx and Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx has frosted plastic.






The video says that the frosted plastic is helping with the grip!


----------

